
Syria conflict: US air strikes 'kill dozens of government troops - wslh
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-37398721
======
finid
Knowing how badly we want to get rid of Assad, that's not an accident. But do
citizens care that their government is waging a war against another country
that does not pose a threat to it?

